# Old coffee table repair.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

My mailman said his wife fell on a coffee table that has sentimental value to them. I had him bring it by and quoted him 75$-100$ on the repair. Two legs were completely broken off and one other was loose.

It's a beautiful table and well put together.










Here is the part that broke off, I had to glue up the fragments on the legs first.



















As you can see, everything broke clean allowing a swift and sure repair.

The screws were very old and I was able to save three of them, the other broke and I had to grind it off.

Then it was a matter of sanding everything flush and installing the dowels, from a guide which makes it really nice. I used 5/16 because the wood was 5/8 and you never go above half the wood with a dowel. 









As you can see, I had to move the dowel over and add two which makes it really solid. Then I moved the screw holes to more solid wood and drilled a hole so the screw can grip deeper. I pushed some of the veneer out on one side but it's not that bad.










Very tiny screws with square drive. The one I bought was phillips and I just barely got it seated before it stripped.

Then the final touch which I provide for all my customers, a mineral oil bath, followed by some Bree Wax and a buffer.

I think my client will be pleased.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Was this table constructed with only butt joints between the legs and apron?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Originally they had a mitered corner on the apron and the leg had one dowel in the corner along the miter. Then two screws placed on a thin piece of wood instead of where the meat is.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I think something else happened with the wife AND maybe the mailman ON the coffee table causing breakage.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I think his wife has health problems and passed out. I sure hope it's not anything else.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

you feel better about poor health than the "something else"? We are talking about the same "something else" right?

Edit….And nice job on the repair.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

There's no accounting for taste.

Ya sure it wasn't the mailman and somebody else's wife?


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder why the original construction didn't use M&T joinery for the legs and aprons… I'm guessing a production piece?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

James, that is a glue line, not quite dry on the squeeze out yet. I have a rule that I never rub wet glue off. It'll be invisible when it dries.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Richardwootton, I think you're right. I still dont know who or what year. The inlay is nice and seems to be holding up despite the bad wax job it had when I got it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Don, I was thinking he hit her and she fell on it. She seemed a little mousy and he seems pretty burly and kinda short tempered.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm far from an expert on these things, but just for the sake of discussion (nice repair, BTW), it seems like that's not well made. I would have imagined some sort of interior block in there. Perhaps that would not be advisable due to the top itself.

Has anyone else run into this kind of construction on a leg that presents the opportunity for so much leverage against the joint?

If this is a thread hijack, I'll take my hits. : )

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

In the middle of the last century a lot of mass produced marquetry came here from Europe. I bought a tea trolly off Craigs in Tucson last winter for $50. It was like any one of these. It makes a fine little table between our recliners in front of the TV but I wouldn't claim the marquetry as my own. On close inspection it isn't very good …........... lots of gaps and not well hidden. I would suppose this is the same sort of thing.


----------

